# General > Recipes >  perfect macaroni

## only me

hi anyone got a good recipe for making the perfect macaroni thanks mines is either to lumpy or you can taste the flour

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> hi anyone got a good recipe for making the perfect macaroni thanks mines is either to lumpy or you can taste the flour


I cant say mines is perfect but its darn good  :: 

I never measure anything. I pour some milk in a pan, enough for the amount of pasta you are making. Heat that up, then pour in a tiny amount of plain flour or cornflour. You really dont need need alot. 

To ensure no lumps use a whisk. Thats what i figured out eventually lol. 

Anyway, then add a drop of butter and keep whisking. Make sure you add a drop of salt and pepper too. 

Then add half a tea spoon of english mustard. Mix that in. 

Now you are ready to add your cheese. Add as much as you need to make it nice and thick. Hence why you dont need alot of flour. Whisk until all the cheese is melted. 

Sorry i dont have measurements but i just guess all the time lol.

----------


## Kenn

Put 2 ozs butter or there abouts into a saucepan and gently melt, add 1 tablespoon plain flour and stir until all the flour is moist, reduce heat and gently add enough milk to make the amount of sauce you require with 1/2 teaspoon sweet pepper and 1 teaspoon dried mustard.Stir frequently to stop any lumps forming.
When cooked, remove from heat and stir in 2teaspoons of parmesan cheese and 4 ozs strong grated cheddar, allow the cheese to melt into the sauce and then pour over the cooked pasta making sure that the dish is not too deap. I use a 4" deap oblong overproof one.
Slice enough cheddar using a cheese slice if you have one to cover the top of the pasta.
Put under a hot grill until the cheese topping is bubbling and turning crispy. 

Have never had a bad report yet!

----------


## wicker8

thanks shelley and lizz i will try it out all the best and take care

----------


## Dadie

Put some butter in a saucepan and when it melts shake in some flour (usually 1 spoon butter and 2-3 of flour and  mustard if liked)
When you do the adding the milk a bitty at a time method allow the milk to heat up before stirring it in.... it saves on lumps!
And keep adding little splashes at a time not lots ... or you will get lumps!
Then add in your grated cheese (if you use mature or strong cheese you can use less)
Pour over your macaroni... eat...or do what I do
Put snipped up pkt of bacon in a casserole dish pour on macaroni (precooked) add the cheesy sauce top with tomato slices and pepper and bung in the oven for 20-30mins.

----------


## poppett

For the cheese sauce chef Brian Turner follows my "start from cold" system.   The milk, butter, cornflour, mustard, salt and pepper go into the saucepan and is stirred whilst cold until the cornflour blends into it (slaked).   Heat very slowly stirring ALL THE TIME.   Get this right and no need for whisking.   Add cheese to taste.   Sauce takes the same time to make as the pasta takes to boil.   Mix together and enjoy.

----------


## Bobbin

> Put some butter in a saucepan and when it melts shake in some flour (usually 1 spoon butter and 2-3 of flour and mustard if liked)
> When you do the adding the milk a bitty at a time method allow the milk to heat up before stirring it in.... it saves on lumps!
> And keep adding little splashes at a time not lots ... or you will get lumps!
> Then add in your grated cheese (if you use mature or strong cheese you can use less)
> Pour over your macaroni... eat...or do what I do
> Put snipped up pkt of bacon in a casserole dish pour on macaroni (precooked) add the cheesy sauce top with tomato slices and pepper and bung in the oven for 20-30mins.


I make it like this but with a layer of beans on the bottom, mmm.

----------


## Nacho

warm up 400ml milk in the microwave for 50 seconds before slowly pouring it in to your flour/butter roux (4 tbsp of each) with a little heat under it, 
add about 300g strong mature cheese and you're there

100% lump free every time  :Wink:

----------


## wicker8

so many good recipes thanks guys all the best to you  ::  ::

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

I accidentally made the best macaroni I've ever made the other evening when I was trying to use up the leftovers in the fridge!
In the past I've always made a sauce and combined that with macaroni pasta - but never again!!
Cook the pasta as per instructions, drain the water then mix with ricotta cheese and season with aromat and white pepper. Pour a layer into a casserole dish and sprinkle with cheddar, then repeat until dish is full.  Make an scrambled egg mixture (I use creme freche instead of milk to make more creamy), pour over the dish then top with cheddar and parmesan and pop in the oven. Voila - easy macaroni.
I also like to add a flavoursome meat to the dish like pepperoni or smoked ssg and maybe some onions........

----------


## donnick

all of the above recipes but with a good slops of cream added yummy

----------


## Dadie

Hubby was envious of Poppys dinner of chicken, peas and pasta...
He said add a dollop of cream or mayo and it would be perfect... ::

----------


## kjandcrew

always use a good strong cheese, it looses a bit of flavour when cooked so buy something a bit stronger than you would normally - you will then get the cheesey taste that suits your taste  :Wink:  yum yum

----------


## teenybash

> For the cheese sauce chef Brian Turner follows my "start from cold" system. The milk, butter, cornflour, mustard, salt and pepper go into the saucepan and is stirred whilst cold until the cornflour blends into it (slaked). Heat very slowly stirring ALL THE TIME. Get this right and no need for whisking. Add cheese to taste. Sauce takes the same time to make as the pasta takes to boil. Mix together and enjoy.


I also use this method as it is so easy and also put macaroni cheese into ovenproof serving dish with a generous sprinkling of grated cheese on top...pop under grill untill cheese melts and turns golden. Sometimes I slice tomatoes and place on top....MMMMmmmmm

----------


## hez4

Used this recipe the other day, and was really impressed:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1...acaroni-cheese

----------

